# A good asthma specialist in Dubai?



## kaykher (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi

Can anyone recommend a good asthma specialist in Dubai?

I need someone who is up to date with all the latest drugs for asthma, someone that gives information and that listens aswell...and obviously someone who has a good knowledge base and whose methods work.

Thanks 

K


----------

